# upgrade slash 4x4 shocks



## ezekielguy86 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just what the title says what would you guys recomend far as upgrading the shocks on the slash 4x4.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

I keep seeing people talk about big bore shocks but not sure where they are getting them or for how much


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Traxxas big bore shocks are about $58 for the set of 4. They come completely assembled, just add oil. The work great, and are half the price of some of the other manufacturers out there..


----------

